# looking for a beagle



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Ive been looking around for a beagle puppy for a little while now. Im looking to get one in the next week or two, my first beagle died this spring at the age of 13. I got him for free because the guy was sick of hearing all the beagle puppys bark all night. Im not looking for a beagle with papers that doesnt concern me. Just looking for a pet/hunting partner. If anyone knows were i can get a puppy cheap like less than $100. Thatd be great, or if anyone is looking to get rid of there beagle.


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Ive been looking around for a beagle puppy for a little while now. Im looking to get one in the next week or two, my first beagle died this spring at the age of 13. I got him for free because the guy was sick of hearing all the beagle puppys bark all night. Im not looking for a beagle with papers that doesnt concern me. Just looking for a pet/hunting partner. If anyone knows were i can get a puppy cheap like less than $100. Thatd be great, or if anyone is looking to get rid of there beagle.


I got my beagle pup from the "Puppy Saturday" at Jay's Sporting goods of Claire. Pure bread without papers. Costed me $75. Get there early. We got there at like 10am and most of the pups where gone. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks, ill keep that in mind.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks again to jackbob42 for giving me my new beagle jesse.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Thanks again to jackbob42 for giving me my new beagle jesse.


You're very welcome. Now hunt the hair off of her.


----------

